
Bunk bed is $1,200 a month, privacy not included - cadence-
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/05/success/podshare-co-living/index.html
======
Fjolsvith
Somehow I just don't see sexual assaults or even sexual activity not happening
in a place like that.

